# Allett Cartridges



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Gentlemen, if you were considering one of the Allett reel mowers, which cartridge(s) would you be considering?
The scarifier seems to be the smartest option, but they have an aerator and a verticutter that look interesting, too.

Also, they come standard with a 6-blade reel. How much better would the cut be from the 10-blade cylinder?

Your thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Unless you are cutting really low (below .25"), I wouldn't worry about the 10 blade reel. I can't really help you with the other question about the cartridges as I do not own an Allett reel mower.


----------



## Ldub (Mar 2, 2020)

The scarifier, verticutter, and brush.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

I have all of the attachments, brush, great for picking up cores after aerating, scarifier, picks up mulch, sticks and leaves, verticutter for cutting stolons. Aerater (least used). The mower came with a six blade reel which bit the dust after hitting the edge of the sidewalk and bought a ten blade replacement which I use to mow sub 1/2 inch. I own the Kensington 17b. It's a good small mower and versatile. The drawbacks, cheap throttle control on the handlebar, and the height of cut dial pops off continuously. Overall, it is my utility/trim mower.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@Mightyquinn, thanks for that bit of insight. I don't plan on mowing below .5", so I think I'll stick with standard 6-blade.

@Ldub, the verticutter definitely seems like a must-have. As far as the brush goes, I'm hoping the built-in grass rake on the front of the mower will suffice. We shall see.

@jimbeckel, I saw the aerator cylinder and wondered if it worked well. I figure it can't be better than a core aerator. Sorry to hear about the original blade reel. I went ahead and just got the scarifier for now.
How long have you had yours? Knowing now about the questionable throttle and the HOC knob, would you buy it again? You happy with it?
I pulled the trigger on a Kensington 20H a few hours ago.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

I bought mine used from EBay about a year and a half ago for $200, it was too good of a deal to pass up even though I drove to Dallas Tx from Alabama to pick it up. I already have a toro GM 1000 as my main mower but the Allett is nice in the fact of the removable cartridge system and it's simplistic design. I was amazed at how well the brush attachment picks up aeration cores,If I were to buy another Allett it would be one of the bigger models that are designed for commercial mowing. I don't regret my purchase though.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

jimbeckel said:


> I bought mine used from EBay about a year and a half ago for $200, it was too good of a deal to pass up.....


Thanks for the full disclosure. Yeah, at that price I'd take a little road trip to oick up, too. 👍🏽
This'll be my first reel mower, and I'm hoping it'll serve me well for a long, long time.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

JayGo said:


> jimbeckel said:
> 
> 
> > I bought mine used from EBay about a year and a half ago for $200, it was too good of a deal to pass up.....
> ...


Best of luck with the mower, I talked with The USA rep for Allett, Roland Hall and he said they are going to start offering places to send the reel cartridges for sharpening here in the states. I believe he said tri state pump in South Carolina was one of the dealers where you can get the reel sharpened.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

JayGo said:


> jimbeckel said:
> 
> 
> > I bought mine used from EBay about a year and a half ago for $200, it was too good of a deal to pass up.....
> ...


Jim left off the part of the story where he almost gave up his life on I-40 trying to get that mower. :shock: :lol:


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@jimbeckel, funny you mention speaking with Roland Hall. I'd read in a few places online about how awesome the Allett folks are about responding to e-mails and returning phone calls. About 4 weeks ago, I submitted an e-mail with questions through their site, and I have yet to hear anything from them. I even called a few times over the last 2 weeks, and calls don't seem to go through when I call. :|

But @TulsaFan says you have a story to tell about risking life and limb for this mower. Do tell.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

JayGo said:


> @jimbeckel, funny you mention speaking with Roland Hall. I'd read in a few places online about how awesome the Allett folks are about responding to e-mails and returning phone calls. About 4 weeks ago, I submitted an e-mail with questions through their site, and I have yet to hear anything from them. I even called a few times over the last 2 weeks, and calls don't seem to go through when I call. :|
> 
> But @TulsaFan says you have a story to tell about risking life and limb for this mower. Do tell.


Rolands number is listed on the Allett USA site, I called him a few weeks ago and he picked up and was able to help me identify a needed part number. Roland, for whatever reason is not good at answering emails. Try calling him, he was pretty helpful over the phone.

@TulsaFan is correct on the trip home from Dallas, I was run off the highway by an 18 wheeler who passed me on the left, forgot that I was there and ran me onto the shoulder. I got into contact with the company by phone right after it happened and then followed up with written correspondence with the company President the following day and last I heard the driver was written up


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@jimbeckel, I had a similar experience when I was about 20 years old. I was driving a box truck in the slow lane. An 18-wheeler was zig zagging through traffic. When he got into my lane, the rear of his trailer came within inches of the front end of the box truck I was driving. It would've been bad if I had swerved off the road. Scary few seconds.


----------

